# Steam loco for beginner



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Asking please for your recommendations on a good quality HO steam loco. Looking for dcc w/sound and smoke. Era is not important as I now plan to model 1930's to present with 3-4 trains total, one of them being steam...thanks!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Thlorian said:


> Asking please for your recommendations on a good quality HO steam loco. Looking for dcc w/sound and smoke. Era is not important as I now plan to model 1930's to present with 3-4 trains total, one of them being steam...thanks!


Try searching google for bachman sound value steamer...


Google is your friend..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unless you go for a real cheap toy train quality loco, no one is making junk these days (although every manufacturer has the occasional dog).

Basically, you can get a generic, low detail model without DCC for around $100, or a much more detailed and prototype specific one for $500+. You can even get brass ones for a couple Grand. How much detail do you need? My last purchases were IHC Command XXV steamers (rebranded Mehano) that should have cost about $180 for $60 each because IHC was going out of business.

Look at MTS or BLI (Broadway Limited Imports) if you want sound and smoke. I don't have any because those are two features I don't want. Particularly smoke, which smells and leaves an oily residue all over the place.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Unless you go for a real cheap toy train quality loco, no one is making junk these days (although every manufacturer has the occasional dog).
> 
> Basically, you can get a generic, low detail model without DCC for around $100, or a much more detailed and prototype specific one for $500+. You can even get brass ones for a couple Grand. How much detail do you need? My last purchases were IHC Command XXV steamers (rebranded Mehano) that should have cost about $180 for $60 each because IHC was going out of business.
> 
> Look at MTS or BLI (Broadway Limited Imports) if you want sound and smoke. I don't have any because those are two features I don't want. Particularly smoke, which smells and leaves an oily residue all over the place.


Thx - got a long way to go as it has only been a week of research, reading, and lots of questions posted here but I have an early eye on the Bachman Baldwin 4-6-0 dcc sound...


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I've got a HO scale Broadway Limited Imports Mikado 2-8-2 DCC Paragon 2 steam locomotive that I really like. It has great sound, but not smoke. BLI makes steam locos with smoke, but this particular model doesn't. It runs great at slow speeds too.

Mark


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That Bachmann Baldwin would be a great choice. Many who try smoke give it up quite quickly when they discover the mess it leaves everywhere.

The smoke output is fairly pathetic anyway.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't overlook Broadway Limited Imports' refurbished locomotives. Go to their website, look in the index on the left, and lower down you'll see Refurbished Items or something like that. You can get fully warranted (2 yrs) repaired items for at least 40% off the MSRP. Not only is this sometimes a good bargain compared to retailer discounts, but often the item is the only one left for sale anywhere because they were all snapped up and only a limited number were made. 

During Christmas, M. B. Klein had many Bachmann packaged sets for sale. They may still be listed at discounts. See modeltrainstuff. Also, Hiawatha Hobbies and Hog Trainz. Some good deals at each of them.


----------

